# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  3 Simple Steps To Avoid Cross-threading Screws, Nuts, Bolts

## tsbrownie

A few simple steps and you can avoid cross-threading or stripping screws. From tiny watch screws to big truck bolts, it will work for just about any type and in any material including steel, brass, plastic, wood, etc. 

This technique will preserve threads in things that are frequently disassembled or where conservation / preservation is important (antique / museum pieces). Excellent for plastics, brass and other soft materials where re-creating new threads each time can seriously weaken threads and lead to early, unnecessary failure.

----------

rgsparber (Mar 7, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 24, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 7, 2019),

sossol (Mar 7, 2019),

stubb (Mar 8, 2019)

----------


## Paul Alciatore

The three Cs. Or is it four. 

Check
Clean
Click
Carpe

This is one of those things that the experienced guys (and gals) do without even thinking about it. 

Sometimes it is necessary to combine the last two and go for the feel of that Click. It is always good to start a screw by hand.

----------

Philip Davies (Sep 17, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 24, 2019),

tsbrownie (May 23, 2019)

----------

